# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] vintage Bolex V180 Duo 8mm viewer editor

## haris_216

Bolex V180 Duo 8mm viewer / editor

Ένας πολύ καλοκατασκευασμένος viewer/editor (made in Japan) σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες.
Συνοδεύεται από τα δύο ανταπτοράκια για την τοποθέτηση διαφορετικού τύπου μπομπίνας.
Στο τελευταίο τσεκάρισμα πριν την αποθήκευσή του (πριν κάποια χρόνια)  δούλευε οκ αλλά στον σημερινό έλεγχο δεν ανάβει η λάμπα (προφανώς  καμμένο λαμπάκι, όπως φαίνεται όταν άνοιξα το κάλυμμα του λαμπτήρα).

Τιμή 75 ευρώ και παραλαβή από Νέα Σμύρνη (ΜΟΝΟ)

viewer 1.jpgviewer 2.jpgviewer 3.jpgviewer 4.jpg

----------

